# Native vs. Non native English language teacher



## Mantas (Jun 7, 2015)

Good afternoon ladies and gents,
I have a question regarding teaching English in Thailand. Now from what I have read and heard, most Educational establishments in Thailand prefer and even require a native English speaker. Well, in my case, I have lived in UK for almost ten years and I have graduated in England with a degree in Arabic and Persian languages. Where do I stand on the whole native/non native spectrum ? Would I get slightly better chances of getting a job as opposed to, let's say, someone who hasn't lived or worked in an English speaking country ? Thank very much in advance for any input.


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

Where you have lived has no bearing on it, it is all about what passport you have. As a Non NES you would have to take and pass the TOEIC test to be allowed to teach English legally. 

To be honest, why would any school employ a Non NES for the same money as an NES ? (That said, they do and always will).

You may want to brush up on your tenses too.


----------



## grgo69 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yea they want native, but I think no native is better, and some school who care about quality not reputation, are looking only not native speakers, as they had to learn the language, so they can help teach others


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

"NES" can also be a way to keep out Philippinos, Indians and other Asians with English as a 2nd language.
It's often not the school that requires NES, but the MoE that requires it. 
For Govt-schools you may be obliged to perform a TOEIC test; for private schools a personal interview will do the job. 

Remind: Scots and Welshman are NES as well!!


----------

